# Male or female friend?



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

Would it make a difference in behaviour if I gave Lala a female or male friend? Would she be happier with a girlfriend or a mate? I want a companion for here when I'm gone to work so she doesn't get too lonely. I'm out of the house around 10 hours during the daytime.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It all depends on you. I wanted a mate/friend for Baby and got a male-they aren't too into each other yet except the occasional flirting. I do intend to let them mate in the future. Just get the one that stands out to you the most. I asked the same question when I wanted to get her a friend and it really doesn't seem to make much of a difference. A lot of people told me I wouldn't be as close with Baby after but I found it to be the opposite-now that she sees she has to share my attention she's even sweeter and more spoiled then before. Overall, it was a great move.


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't have any intention of breeding them so am I better off with another girl? Do all pairs breed?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Not all pairs will breed with each other, they have to form a bond before that will happen and some never do, I think its all in what you want male/female if its company your looking for your Lala I don't think it really matters which sex, just pick out whichever tiels feels right for you and I am sure everything will be ok.


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

If I end up getting a male for Lala and they do decide to mate and lay eggs...would it be mean to discard her eggs? I may want to get a male and teach it to whistle but am a firm believer that animals shouldn't be bred by enthusiasts unless they're prepared and really know what they're doing.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You can get a male and never allow them to raise a clutch. If you don't provide the right situation for them to breed in, they really shouldn't. And even if she was to lay eggs you could swap them for fake ones (cheaply available at pet shops) for her to sit on until she got bored.  If you're looking to get a baby tiel you won't be able to tell the sex right away anyway. I definitely think personality should be the deciding factor when choosing a bird.


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

How long do the males sing in the mornings? Do they sing for like 2 hours starting at 5:30am or something? Just wondering cuz I live in a studio and thinking of getting a male friend for my female.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

ziggyboy said:


> How long do the males sing in the mornings? Do they sing for like 2 hours starting at 5:30am or something? Just wondering cuz I live in a studio and thinking of getting a male friend for my female.


I live in an condo and my neighbors don't even know I have birds. Ziggy sings and chatters all the time with the occasional quiet times but it's not loud volume wise. To be honest, I find that although quiet more often Baby can scream MUCH louder then he does. It all depends on your tiel.


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I live in an condo and my neighbors don't even know I have birds. Ziggy sings and chatters all the time with the occasional quiet times but it's not loud volume wise. To be honest, I find that although quiet more often Baby can scream MUCH louder then he does. It all depends on your tiel.


Hmm interesting. Thanks for the info. I think I would like to go for a male cockatiel and teach him to whistle. I'll name him Chico so they can both be Chico and Lala...hehehehe


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

ziggyboy said:


> Hmm interesting. Thanks for the info. I think I would like to go for a male cockatiel and teach him to whistle. I'll name him Chico so they can both be Chico and Lala...hehehehe



Males are very funny. I'm glad I have a girl and a boy. Unless Dna tested it'll be hard for you to know for sure what you're getting. Young tiels are hard to sex. Do you have a specific mutation in mind?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just to let you know not all males are quiet Yes they can sing and be lovely but they can also be LOUD, Ollie can be ear piercing at times  and I can hear him outside my house with the door shut...lol there are times he is quiet but usually he makes noise throughout the day and evening whether he is ringing like the phone or beeping like the microwave singing his song telling everyone he is a pretty boy and all sorts of other gibberish I can't make out...lol my females are fairly quiet they are not ear piercing at all even when calling they are quiet. I think it just depends on the individual tiel.


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah I suppose it's a hit and miss thing. I would like to have a lutino tiel but the nearest breeder with one is 100 km (60+ miles?) away. The breeder I got Lala from, just 10 mins from where I work, only has one young gray female left.

If I end up with a girl, I'll call her Fifi.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It can be worth waiting for the right tiel.  You'll find that breeders in Australia keep their birds breeding into autumn, so if you contact a few and see what they'll have coming up in the next few weeks you might get lucky and find that lutino. Check www.petlink.com.au for breeders with babies for sale. 

Bailee can be unbelievably loud, he has conversations with a tiel friend across the road from time to time.  Gracie was even louder before she was put in with my two, she could scream so loud and so constantly that it woke me up from across the hallway and through two closed doors.


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a quarantine question.

I've mentioned that I live in a studio apartment...which basically is one big room. How am I going to quarantine the new bird? Any ideas?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would say just as far apart as possible. I know someone who has to do it that way. Unless you have any smaller room (bedroom, study, etc), that's going to be the only way you can do it. A well-bird check with an avian vet would be especially beneficial in this case.


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

Hmmm..I was thinking of putting the new bird in the bathroom. Don't worry, my bathroom is well ventilated and I never close the door since I live alone.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would also recommend the intial vet check up to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I would also recommend the intial vet check up to be on the safe side.


Me too


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

Btw I recently took home a baby hand-raised lutino. Still unnamed as I do not know the sex yet. Chico for male and Fifi for female. He's a beautiful young bird, was shy for the first 2 days but now very energetic. He let me give his first scritch last night!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats! we'd love to see some pics!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations. Yes baby photos


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats!!  I can't wait to see some piccies of your newbie.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll post pics soon.

I think he's a boy. He started chattering over the weekend, though hasn't really "sang" yet, at least not like those I see on youtube. Do females chatter as well? Cuz Lala doesn't at all.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The males generally start off chattering like a monkey, and then as they get older they begin whistling.  Cookie never ever chattered.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Some females can chatter I have a dna'd female that chatters and wolf whistles


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby never chattered either- just her contact calls and some kissy noises. Ziggy on the other hand doesn't shut up. I love it..lol


----------

